# Wheel Chock Limitations?



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Reading Y-Guy's recent post about his 5ver coming off his levelers because the BAL chocks didn't quite hold got me to thinking about a discussion I had on our last outing. I made a set of those homemade "BAL" chocks from 4x4's and threaded rod. The question that came up is how tight is too tight? On the one hand, I want to go tight enough to insure that the Outback stays put but is it possible to over stress the tires?







Seems to me that those tires absorb a great deal of pressure anyway but maybe there is a limit. Any thoughts/comments?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't think you can really put too much pressure on the tires with the BAL chocks as the metal will bend before the tire is damaged. Now with the home made ones you could maybe put a real load on the tires but again I think it would be hard to damage the tires.

I am building a set of the home made ones but instead of using a piece of all thread and nuts. I am setting my up with a set of 3/4" Pony clamps. I think that I would be able to really put a load to lock the tires but still unlikely to damage them.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CamperAndy

I would love to see pics when your are done. This is on my mod list for later on in the season. Currently working on radio upgrade

Thanks
Thor


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I think it would be possible to damage the hub or the axel.

Walter


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I cranked hard on mine I found that they would only go so far and then wouldn't tighten anymore. In reality when I watch the wheels on a tight turn they are getting far more stress than the BAL chock can exert so I think you are okay to crank down hard. I used mine on the Outback mainly to help stabilize the camper, from now on I'll use them but probably keep the plastic wheel chocks for insurance.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am trying as a homemade stabilizer a jack from a S 10 blazer. It fits well and worked between the tires. I have not made a end for the what used to be the top of the jack which is only a small rod to jack up a blazer. They worked well and hold trailer very stable. At the rally I left them in while hooking up the TV, used wheel chocks when I set up. I was amazed how much the trailer walked, the jacks twisted in the wheels, not much but extra stress. I never moved the TV. We all know after hooking back up the wheel chocks do not always come out easy. I now only use the stabilizer after unhooked for stabilization and talke off before hook up. Wheel chocks during hooking and unhooking.

John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> I am building a set of the home made ones but instead of using a piece of all thread and nuts. I am setting my up with a set of 3/4" Pony clamps. I think that I would be able to really put a load to lock the tires but still unlikely to damage them.
> [snapback]38462[/snapback]​


Andy, please record your materials costs and labor as you build your homemade chocks. After I see your product, I would be interested in purchasing a set if you would not mind.

Randy


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Andy,

What is a Pony Clamp? I love my homemade chocks and I bear down on them pretty good, ever since the camper rolled away from me at Frisco Woods. I have heard a little groaning from the wheel area while I'm tightening, but as previously stated, I don't think I am putting enough into it to damage anything.

Jason


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> Andy,
> 
> What is a Pony Clamp?Â I love my homemade chocks and I bear down on them pretty good, ever since the camper rolled away from me at Frisco Woods.Â I have heard a little groaning from the wheel area while I'm tightening, but as previously stated, I don't think I am putting enough into it to damage anything.
> 
> ...


See picture in the following link Pony Clamp . It is a brand of pipe clamp. I use galvanized pipe instead of black iron pipe. I will use 4x6 (I have some left over from another project) beveled to match the tires. Drill a hole for the pipe to run through and adjusted so that all I need are a few quick turns on the clamp handle and the the wheels are locked.

I will take a picture this week.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I crank mine down until I don't get any movement when I grap the rod. I do have to retighten again, usually the next morning, as the tires cool from the road, the air pressure will drop back down to the 50 psi cold pressure. I have not noticed any visible damage to the tires.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well here is a picture of my Pony clamps at work. I posted a couple more pictures in the gallery. Total cost was $19 for each side.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I use the BAL scissor clamps on both sides. They go on before I unhook and come off after the truck is ready to tow. I use my electric drill to open and close. Neither clamps nor TT every move. I keep two cut 4x4 chocks in the truck for strange situations but rarely use them. The drill makes quick work for set up and take down. After 20 nights of setup and takedown DW and I got it down to a science. Practice makes near perfect.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Camper Andy,

Those clamps are looking good holding your 15-inch replacement tires. I have a question about the tires, since I would like to do the same upgrade.

With the 15-inch tires being 1-2 inches greater diameter, do they rub on the bottom of the slide? Even the 14-inch tires have only about 2 inches to the slide bottom while parked. When hitting bumps and the springs flexing, I would think the smaller tires would come close to touching. So, do you see any evidence, like rubber marks, on the bottom of your slide?

I plan to buy some 15-inch Goodyear Marathons if they will fit under my 27RSDS without rubbing. But if there isn't enough room, there are several ways to get them to fit. Flipping the axles under the springs is one way, which several other folks have done, but this would raise the CG about 3 inches which I would prefer not to do. A second way is to get different springs that have more arc. I will investigate whether such springs are available ready-made, or if a good spring shop can do this for me.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> Camper Andy,
> 
> Those clamps are looking good holding your 15-inch replacement tires. I have a question about the tires, since I would like to do the same upgrade.
> 
> ...


Bill,

The slide side is close and i have not driven mine very far after the swap. However, I did not see any sign of rubbing. I am also looking at some way to increase clearance. I would actually like to flip the axles because that would allow me to take the TT into places that have rough roads. A new spring pack might be good as along as it does not stiffen the ride.

Jared


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> Camper Andy,
> 
> Those clamps are looking good holding your 15-inch replacement tires. I have a question about the tires, since I would like to do the same upgrade.
> 
> ...


The picture with the Pony clamp chocks shows the slide side clearance. I must have a good 4" at least above my tires and about a 1.5" on the inside and outside.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

The difference between the 28 RSS and the RSDS reduces the clearance under the slide (dinette instead of sofa) I have about 2 inches above the new tires on that side. It is close and I will do something to increase clearance.

Jared


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jared,

I have read about your travels and if trip envy wasn't enough, now I have wheel & tire envy too!!







But I don't envy the 2 blow-outs you had, so I want to get tires upgraded before I go any long distance.

You bought Goodyear Marathons, correct? Those are the tires I've decided upon too. Also, your new aluminum wheels are great! Can you tell me what brand they are? Assume they are rated to carry 2540 pounds too.

Thanks, Bill


----------

